# Badlands Warehouse Sale!!!



## Sic (Dec 3, 2009)

Badlands packs & William Joseph fly-fishing gear!!! Great deals on factory blems & overstock items. Just in time for Christmas!!!

Where: Badlands HQ (Vortex Outdoors)
753 West 1700 South
Salt Lake City

When: December 9 - 12
8:00am - 7:00pm


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Dude, will you guys sponser me? lol


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy shizzz! I got 580 bucks worth of stuff for a little over two hundy! Shane got 300 bucks worth of stuff for $75!!! Great sale!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Extremely good sale! I bought the 2200 for $128 out the door! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

so does that mean my %50 off discount will work on these deals.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you guys find anything with zippers that don't break off for looking at them incorrectly? Jesus, I've had my packs in there several times and they just keep busting off. I picked up my 4500 2 weeks ago and one of the replaced zippers broke off first pull!

I'm done complaining.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

i too have had the zipper problem. on my monster.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> so does that mean my %50 off discount will work on these deals.


Why don't you just say that you are sponsored by Badlands???


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Did you guys find anything with zippers that don't break off for looking at them incorrectly? Jesus, I've had my packs in there several times and they just keep busting off. I picked up my 4500 2 weeks ago and one of the replaced zippers broke off first pull!
> 
> I'm done complaining.


Jesus Tree if you wouldnt pack everything from your house in that thing the zippers might work right....by the time you get ready to leave camp it looks like you have 10 pounds of **** stuffed in a 5 pound sack! :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys find anything with zippers that don't break off for looking at them incorrectly? Jesus, I've had my packs in there several times and they just keep busting off. I picked up my 4500 2 weeks ago and one of the replaced zippers broke off first pull!
> ...


To much junk in his trunk. :lol: :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've owned Badlands packs from back before they were even called Badlands. Stuffed sh!t into them to where they looked like Dolly Parton's Bra, and have NEVER had a zipper issue with any pack. Tree, I think you're just a zipper-tard. _(O)_


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I read a review on cabelas that said they had shiddy zippers. Was that your review Tree? :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It were not me. I must admit, I'm rough on my packs. The 4500 I just got back wasn't just for the zippers, I busted the frame clean in half packing bigbuckhunter64's elk out, so I guess you can add weak frames to the list as well........ :mrgreen: 

Here's my review of sorts:

I have the big rolling duffel. All of the rolling duffel zippers are opened and closed by carefully placed pieces of 5mm para-cord, which has proven to be the ticket so far. For some reason, they installed quick release zipper pulls on these as well. :mrgreen:

I have broken EVERY single zipper tag off of the 4500 and several buckles, some were my fault, others just broke when I cinched them and one almost caused my thumb to scoop my eye out like a melon ball scooper, luckily I have _two_ eyes, so I can still see some stuff.

The monster has held up well, don't have many complaints there, although I would like to see some kind of anti-microbial something or another along with some kind of replaceable scent puck, kind of like an old Air-wick or something. Pheeewwww, your packs really stink.

In the end, My eyes have not strayed to another and despite these miserable downfalls and sometimes barely tolerable odors, I recommend these packs to anyone. They are very comfortable, tough and if they ever do fail or break, they will replace broken features with equally inferior parts, which are still outweighed by all of the good things their gear provides.

In the name of dirt and trees, Amen.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Amen


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys find anything with zippers that don't break off for looking at them incorrectly? *Jesus*, I've had my packs in there several times and they just keep busting off. I picked up my 4500 2 weeks ago and one of the replaced zippers broke off first pull!
> ...


I hope that this is in reference to the CHRISTmas season and is not in vain. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I shall refrain from comment. Have a merry X-mas. :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

x-MAS, THAT WAS FUNNY.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone ever try Sitka, Blacks creek or Horn Hunter packs?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> *Jesus Tree*


bbh is an awfully religious fellar to even call his tree a religious name; we just call ours the Christmas tree. I did name my kids Abraham, Isaac, Jacob and Rebekah, but never crossed my mind to name the tree, thanks for the tip!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Jesus Tree is the burning bush's cousin. I read that somewhere.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Jesus Tree is the burning bush's cousin. I read that somewhere.


 -Ov- How did I not ever get that?


----------

